
'Product of theft': Greece urges UK to return Parthenon marbles - quijoteuniv
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/20/product-of-theft-greece-urges-uk-to-return-parthenon-marbles
======
sschueller
I believe there was/is some agreement in the EU regarding such items between
EU members however with the brexit these things are again up for debate.

The UK should also return the entire Egyptian collection they looted.

~~~
pnako
Yes, the Egyptian collection, including the Rosetta stone, should be returned
to France.

(Under no circumstance should it be returned to modern Egypt, which doesn't
care about ancient Egypt and used the Rosetta stone as construction material
before it was found by an officer of Napoleon)

~~~
soraminazuki
The Rosetta stone was found in 1799, how is it fair to put the blame on
"modern" Egypt? It looks like you're glorifying theft.

------
onyva
Berlin’s Pergamon has many artifacts, such as the facade of Qasr Mshatta
(Jordan), for some reason. It’s infuriating to see this is still tolerated.

~~~
pnako
>The facade was a gift from the Ottoman Sultan Abdul Hamid II to Emperor
Wilhelm II of Germany

Should we return all such gifts? Why?

Should France claim back the statue of liberty?

~~~
nextaccountic
The Sultan's gift was improperly given, no person can own the cultural
heritage of a country.

The statue of liberty wasn't an archeological find to begin with.

~~~
thefounder
>> The Sultan's gift was improperly given, no person can own the cultural
heritage of a country.

How do you define "properly" given? I believe the ruler of the said country(be
it a Sultan or a democratic elected gov) has all the authority to manage the
cultural heritage of its country.

~~~
onyva
It wasn’t his to give.

------
nailer
It wouldn't be entirely sad if some British artefacts ended up in Athens
somehow. Athens could hold onto them for... safekeeping.

~~~
rahimnathwani
There's a funny spoof video about exactly this topic:
[https://youtu.be/k0_dN_gQmEg](https://youtu.be/k0_dN_gQmEg)

